# Περιστέρια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  το καλητερο περιστερι.

## n-i-k-o-s

φιλοι μου σας δειχνω ενα περιστερι που θα το ηθελε ο καθε περιστερας.ισως το καλητερο στον κοσμο.οπιος μου βρει τετοιο περιστερι το αγωραζω οσο,οσο.γιατι αυτο το περιστερι αλαζη τους νομους της φυσης.                         http://www.metacafe.com/watch/1265823/r ... _a_kitten/

----------


## antonis

χαχα...απιστευτο!!!!''παιζει με τις φωτιες ομως''...

----------


## Niva2gr

Πάντως έχει κότσια!

Ευτυχώς όμως που το γατάκι είχε μόνο όρεξη για παιχνίδι και όχι για "περιστέρι στιφάδο"!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Εγώ για κόκορα θα το πέρναγα.  ::   ::  Τι μαθαίνει κανείς......

----------


## pedrogall

Νικο ωραιο το video. Να σου πω ομως ενα αναλογο περιστατικο που συμβαινει στο σπιτι μου. Οπως ξερεις εκτος απο τα περιστερια εχω την Σεβαχ [African Grey], και μια σκυλιτσα Επανιελ Μπρετον. Μια φορα που ειχα βγαλει εξω την Σεβαχ απο το κλουβι της [ στο σαλονι εννοηται ] πλησιασε με τροπο και εδωσε 2 τσιμπιες στην σκυλα που κοιμοταν στα ποδια μου. Αυτη ξαφνιαστηκε και εφυγε στο αλλο δωματιο. Απο τοτε μολις βγαζω την Σεβαχ εξω, και αυτη κατεβαινει στο πατωμα, η σκυλα σηκωνεται και παει και κρυβεται κατω απο το τραπεζι του σαλονιου.  ::

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Νικο ωραιο το video. Να σου πω ομως ενα αναλογο περιστατικο που συμβαινει στο σπιτι μου. Οπως ξερεις εκτος απο τα περιστερια εχω την Σεβαχ [African Grey], και μια σκυλιτσα Επανιελ Μπρετον. Μια φορα που ειχα βγαλει εξω την Σεβαχ απο το κλουβι της [ στο σαλονι εννοηται ] πλησιασε με τροπο και εδωσε 2 τσιμπιες στην σκυλα που κοιμοταν στα ποδια μου. Αυτη ξαφνιαστηκε και εφυγε στο αλλο δωματιο. Απο τοτε μολις βγαζω την Σεβαχ εξω, και αυτη κατεβαινει στο πατωμα, η σκυλα σηκωνεται και παει και κρυβεται κατω απο το τραπεζι του σαλονιου.


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------

